

Sulake (Habbo Hotel) To Begin Talks To Reduce Workforce By Up To 2/3 - dsarle
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/10/29/breaking-sulake-to-begin-talks-to-reduce-workforce-by-up-to-23

======
tatsuke95
The link to the Kernalmag article has the following quote:

 _Channel 4 discovered sexually explicit messages on Habbo within minutes of
logging on to the site. Among the messages discovered were: “Hey licky your v
a g i n a. There you go darling. Sticks diick jn you. You’ve lost your
virginity. Right NEXT”, “Hey do you have a webcam? You got msn or skype?.. you
take off your clothes” and “I want some cute girls not gay faggots”._

So, it's like every other platform on the planet where adolescent boys hang
out? I understand that there are some valid concerns regarding sexual
predators in games like Habbo, but I'd bet large that 99% of this behaviour is
merely preteen boys being incredibly distasteful. How do we hold Habbo
responsible for that, rather than the parents who raise these monstrosities,
or the parents who allow their kids to frequent Habbo unattended?

